# Big Waves- Small Boats..Columbia Bar USA



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

These fishing boats are returning from fishing off the coast of Washington and Oregon. They are crossing the Columbia Bar, which is where the Columbia River meets the Pacific Ocean. It is one of the most dangerous ports of entry anywhere in the world. There are at least eight deaths a year of people trying to get in or out.



These boats are self-righting, have a super low center of gravity, sealed engine compartments, basically bullet proof glass windows, double steel hulls.



The Coast Guard has closed the port to any other boats due to waves of 35 to 45 feet. 



http://www.youtube.com/embed/ByGSMmenPDM?rel=0


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Yabba-do!


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

You've got to wonder why people change the facts on these video clips. This clip shows two fishing boats crossing the Grey River bar at Greymouth in New Zealand. Not the Colombia River in the USA !
Firstly, if the manipulator wanted to geographically relocate the scene he should have deleted the New Zealand accent of the bloke speaking in the background and, secondly, the fishing boat with registration No.9320 is the Moonwalker home ported in Riverton / New Zealand.
Sometimes interesting things do happen outside of the USA.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Many thanks, Oilkinger!

I thought that the accent sounded odd!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day erimus,sm.today 06:48.re:big waves-small boats,columbia bar,u.s.a.thank you for a great clip.n.z or usa.the fisherman on those boats have a lot of nerve.as for oilkinger,sm,#3.you are to be congratulated on your observasion.i have been in and out greymouth years back.but never noticed waves shown in the clip.great post.regards ben27


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the change of venue!!

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I couldn't hear any voices but I knew it was NZ when I saw that bloke on deck with a mug of tea!

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Barrinoz posted this one a couple of years ago as a shot from the Grey river Bar

I have gone in there on a collier but in lesser weather conditions.

Bob


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I had not heard the comments
as my PC doesn't have sound otherwise I may have been suspicious too......it came to me from Canada.

Geoff


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Plus of course there is a leetle bit of a clue in the description "Two fishing vessels brave the Grey River in full flood, Greymouth, New Zealand"


----------

